# Black 08 5.2 + Blacklight = Wtf!??!!?



## MANTEIGA (Sep 26, 2008)

was in my "workshop" last night and discovered something rather strange?!

im not sure what would happen if i changed the variables around a bit (different bike - different paint ) but....................

when i shine a blacklight on my carbon 5.2 frame, race xxxlite stem, and my xlite carbon bar.... the "stress areas" glow with a green hue???
(green around bottom bracket, around base of seat mast, derailleur clamp etc)

there may be some phosphorus in the resin that penetrates through the matrix under heavy flex and remains there.... or
the obvious -- resin simply is piled up in those areas....... if that is what's causing the glow in the first place...?

this green hue is especially noticable in my racexlite carbon bar..... all around where my
stem clamps +,- 6nm....( but under extreme flex during riding)

any scientific explainations to this ?
maybe i just replaced the tap test (lol) :idea:


----------



## Don Duende (Sep 13, 2007)

Dude, what have you been smoking?


----------



## MANTEIGA (Sep 26, 2008)

*...*

obviously better than what you've been smokin.
:ciappa: :ciappa: :ciappa:

my point was that maybe SUCH a light
could measure or detect different stress points in a 
naked carbon frame........ 

but i apologize if i strayed to0 far from the norm for you.


----------



## slideeslide (Feb 1, 2007)

I will ask a friend who works with carbon and see if there is a connection.

Cool find!


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

I gotta see this, can you get a picture of it?


----------



## MANTEIGA (Sep 26, 2008)

*..*



jsedlak said:


> I gotta see this, can you get a picture of it?


yes.
i will try to photograph it tonight. Ultraviolet is very "dark" light, but 
should be ok with cam stopped down, shutter open long enough and a tripod....
wait till you see this!


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

I am a mechanical engineer. During undergrad, we performed an experiment in lab with certain plastic-looking materials under certain light. You could literally see the stress lines when the part was under load. Your situation is probably similar. 

If you wanna see something really cool, turn the blacklight on then stand on one pedal or put your weight on the handlebars...you will see the stress lines form and move as you apply force.

Take care.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh man I want to see this. I need to get a blacklight!


----------



## MANTEIGA (Sep 26, 2008)

*how the #$%K do you size the pics?? n e way... here u go*

normal vs ultraviolet


----------



## MANTEIGA (Sep 26, 2008)

*...*

part 11


----------



## MANTEIGA (Sep 26, 2008)

*......*

any GREEN glow that you see is a phosfluorescent reaction similar to what to see
when observing a "glow in the dark" substance....?

tri-pod really helped. any other light was absorbed by black. stress points lit up in green...


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I don't know what the hell that is, but it's sure as hell not gonna make Superman wanna go near it!

Pretty darned cool for sure.

I do think it's almost like when you have those UV lights that shine on 'white' marks or teeth or those entry stamps perhaps.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

That is certainly carazy looking... did you try it when putting pressure on a pedal?


----------



## EverydayRide (Sep 12, 2008)

Cool as in very


----------



## MANTEIGA (Sep 26, 2008)

*...*



jsedlak said:


> That is certainly carazy looking... did you try it when putting pressure on a pedal?


only hand pressure... 
i couldn't generate enough force to change anything though....

would need a second person to help shine the light and observe with full pedal pressure...
prob. kill myself in the dark trying myself....


----------



## Don Duende (Sep 13, 2007)

Very cool and very interesting.
Can you experiment with carbon tubes, parts or frames that already have failed as well as those under stress? Can you take serial photos while applying increasing amounts of stress with a torque wrench?

You maybe onto something. I should stop joking about the blacklight.


----------

